# Renaissance/Baroque music for mixed choir with trombone ensemble



## balkins

Hi there,
For a few months I've looked for scores written or arranged for singers with trombone ensemble. My search is focused on Giovanni Gabrieli output and his peers (Shutz, Praetorius), so turn of Renaissance and Baroque. 
Up to now I found one piece almost perfect for my need. It's Motet "Suscipe clementissime" from Symphonie sacre" placed in collection "Opera Omnia". There are originally listed voices: 6 male voices and 6 trombones + BC. Problem is that we've got mixed choir and want to use all of people.

Have you guys had experience with this special staff and music? Can you recommend some compositions? It doesn't have to be originally written for trombones. Transcription may be also interesting.

Thanks


----------



## Aksel

I found this. Though I'm not sure if it's exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## balkins

Thanks Aksel. This may be helpful


----------

